# Specific Examples of Cognitive Functions



## amnorvend

I'm only speaking to my own typology.

*Superior Fi* - People say I have good taste. Sometimes I can be a bit picky, but people tend to rely on me to know what foods are good, which activities are fun, and what movies to see. When people ask my opinion on something, I tell them how I _really_ feel. That said, I've learned that there are times when I have to bite my tongue and tell someone that shitty meal they just cooked for me was the _best_ thing I've _ever_ tasted.

*Auxiliary Ne* - I encourage people to bounce ideas off me and think of new possibilities. People look to me for help when they need help envisioning the future.

*Tertiary Si* - Sometimes I'm a bit too untrusting, while other times I'm a bit too trusting. I verify peoples' claims when I don't need to, and other times I don't verify claims I really should. I'm sometimes very detail-oriented, but other times I can't be bothered to deal with the details.

*Inferior Te* - I annoy Extraverted Thinkers to no end. I'm constantly forgetting to plan things and upsetting others' plans. It's not that I'm necessarily _against_ planning, it's just that I have difficulty remembering to do it. When I _do_ plan, it's a sight to see. I'm incredibly good at coming up with creative plans.


----------



## amnorvend

Spades said:


> Actually, I have one I'm unsure of myself. Not sure what the Ni/Te ratio is:
> 
> I often live in the future. I wake up, and I know what needs to get done for that day. I also see a general overview of the coming week as well. It's in an image representation in my mind, with the days as boxes and the commitments filled in. I see the calendar like this as well, with certain days highlighted. I figure out when I can fit in each activity, swapping them around in my mind and filling in any white-space with "free time" or "dinner", etc. If something unexpected comes up, I try and rearrange the schedule, which sometimes carries over to the next few days. Each time I complete a task, it's like a checkmark and I'm happy it's done.
> 
> Hmm, I think I answered my own question. Mostly Te for that one?


There's certainly a fair amount of Te. But I'd say that it sounds more like Si/Ne than Ni/Se. I'd say that sounds like something an ESTJ would write.

Planning things out ahead of time is the domain of Te, while managing a to-do list of tasks to complete is definitely the domain of Si. Ne comes in when you envision what's going to happen in the future. Of course, the element that's missing is feeling (which sounds like inferior Fi)... Are you happy about what's going to happen in the future? Will the other people you interact with be happy about your plans?

A more Ni/Se perspective would be more along the lines of this:

I plan things ahead of time because I already know what's going to happen. I've seen it all before. I don't need a to-do list because I know what needs to get done. This might lead to me forgetting a few tasks, but all that matters is if the big picture makes sense. When something unexpected comes up, I come up with a new plan based on prior experience.


----------



## Spades

amnorvend said:


> *Superior Fi* - People say I have good taste. Sometimes I can be a bit picky, but people tend to rely on me to know what foods are good, which activities are fun, and what movies to see.


Isn't that mainly Se?



amnorvend said:


> When people ask my opinion on something, I tell them how I _really_ feel. That said, I've learned that there are times when I have to bite my tongue and tell someone that shitty meal they just cooked for me was the _best_ thing I've _ever_ tasted.


Making this example an Se-Fi combo.

The rest seem okay but a little vague.



amnorvend said:


> There's certainly a fair amount of Te. But I'd say that it sounds more like Si/Ne than Ni/Se. I'd say that sounds like something an ESTJ would write.


Thanks for the input! I suppose that could've been an example of Si-Te, but it was by no means made to capture my entire personality. Ni, Se, and Fi were barely part of it as I was curious about that particular aspect. I hope an actual Si-Te can confirm/reject this though.


----------



## Monkey King

amnorvend said:


> A more Ni/Se perspective would be more along the lines of this:
> 
> I plan things ahead of time because I already know what's going to happen. I've seen it all before. I don't need a to-do list because I know what needs to get done. This might lead to me forgetting a few tasks, but all that matters is if the big picture makes sense. When something unexpected comes up, I come up with a new plan based on prior experience.


Ni/Se - 

In regards to having a to-do list. I simply don't have one because new information received changes the tactical way one would approach the objective. A method may prove to be obsolete once new data is encountered. I only adopt the information if it still makes sense to the big picture, especially when it increases time of completion and/or money saved. 

When something unexpected occurs, I salvage the parts of the plan that is still relevant and throw out the ones that will no longer work. With that, I make a decision based on new information that would still deliver the objective. With that said, I always have a risk management plan to mitigate 'unexpected' bumps in the road (Te-Ni or this could jut be my 6w5 lol).


I would also say that I don't make a new plan based on prior experience----- I'm new to project management, and normally I go with gut instinct at this point.


Fi-

There's no such thing as failure to me; so long as I can learn from it and become a better person. A true failure is one of which I cannot grow from.

Ni- 

Finding the lesson in every 'failure.' (lol)


----------



## amnorvend

Spades said:


> Isn't that mainly Se?


Not really. Se will only tell you that something exists. To determine if it's good, you need a judging function (thinking or feeling). Feelers will eat high-class food without regard to the cost. Thinkers will eat Ramen every day because it's cheap and practical.



> Making this example an Se-Fi combo.
> 
> The rest seem okay but a little vague.


This is actually a good catch. It's Se and Fi, but not auxiliary Se. It's my shadow Se coming out ("that shitty meal you just made me").



> Thanks for the input! I suppose that could've been an example of Si-Te, but it was by no means made to capture my entire personality. Ni, Se, and Fi were barely part of it as I was curious about that particular aspect. I hope an actual Si-Te can confirm/reject this though.


You're asking for verification, which means you don't believe me. 

I think the disconnect is that since ESTJs are so common, we tend to think of how Te looks when it's combined with Si. Te isn't quite as precise and obsessed with calendars and to-do lists when combined with Ni.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence

Ti - I need to find the correct answer. I need to be accurate and logical. 
Ne - I need to explore the possibilities and attack problems from multiple angles. 
Fe - I need to create the most harmonious environment possible and make sure others get along.


----------



## Thalassa

amnorvend said:


> Not really. Se will only tell you that something exists. To determine if it's good, you need a judging function (thinking or feeling). Feelers will eat high-class food without regard to the cost. Thinkers will eat Ramen every day because it's cheap and practical.


No. Jung describes the Se type as often being a highly developed aesthete with a deep appreciation for the finer things in life who is made happy by a full table and a lovely environment to share with friends. 

Si can also be picky, but in a different way, based upon what is familiar to them and what they believe is right or good.

Fi will tell *you* what you like, but it doesn't make you high class, have good taste, or even to want to inflict it upon others. Sounds more like Fi/Si combo, if not Fi/Se.





> This is actually a good catch. It's Se and Fi, but not auxiliary Se. It's my shadow Se coming out ("that shitty meal you just made me").


This is either Fi/Se or Fi/Si, depending on what makes a meal "shitty" to you, and why.


----------



## Spades

amnorvend said:


> I think the disconnect is that since ESTJs are so common, we tend to think of how Te looks when it's combined with Si. Te isn't quite as precise and obsessed with calendars and to-do lists when combined with Ni.


Good point! Well, that's what I do in my head so I was curious. My thoughts aren't usually verbal. I've also noticed SJ's being far more "get things done" than I am, though I wish I could be. I'd rather just sit and visualize/plan!


----------



## Owfin

Spades said:


> Thanks for the input! I suppose that could've been an example of Si-Te, but it was by no means made to capture my entire personality. Ni, Se, and Fi were barely part of it as I was curious about that particular aspect. I hope an actual Si-Te can confirm/reject this though.


Eh, I plan when I'm planning. My brain isn't a to-do list. I might stay up the night before, writing down what I need to do, but plans stay in my head via brain nagging. I don't rearrange them in my mind like you describe. I plan for all the future possibilities the first time around.

I prefer planning a perfect army to leading a perfect army. It's fun to see things executed like a clockwork, though.


----------



## amnorvend

fourtines said:


> No. Jung describes the Se type as often being a highly developed aesthete with a deep appreciation for the finer things in life who is made happy by a full table and a lovely environment to share with friends.
> 
> Si can also be picky, but in a different way, based upon what is familiar to them and what they believe is right or good.
> 
> Fi will tell *you* what you like, but it doesn't make you high class, have good taste, or even to want to inflict it upon others. Sounds more like Fi/Si combo, if not Fi/Se.
> 
> This is either Fi/Se or Fi/Si, depending on what makes a meal "shitty" to you, and why.


I think the disconnect is that Jung is talking more about a person who uses Se as their superior function than Se itself. A person who could use Se and only Se would go around experiencing new things simply for the sake of experiencing new things without regard to whether it's a good idea. In fact, this is what many undeveloped extraverted sensates do.

Now, you add in a well-developed auxiliary and tertiary judging function, and you get a person with refined tastes, but who is constantly trying new things and changing their tastes.

Introverted feelers will be a bit more sophisticated, to the point of appearing a bit snobby to some. For instance, I would say that France is an Fi-dominant country that appears very snobby to an ESTJ country like the US.


----------



## Thalassa

amnorvend said:


> I think the disconnect is that Jung is talking more about a person who uses Se as their superior function than Se itself. A person who could use Se and only Se would go around experiencing new things simply for the sake of experiencing new things without regard to whether it's a good idea. In fact, this is what many undeveloped extraverted sensates do.
> 
> Now, you add in a well-developed auxiliary and tertiary judging function, and you get a person with refined tastes, but who is constantly trying new things and changing their tastes.


NOOOO....intelligent, healthy, educated Se types have a wonderful taste for a good meal, a fine wine, beautiful landscapes, striking art, high fashion, the best of foreign and independent film, and/or underground music. Or this same person could be a great writer or a historian or scientist interested in the earth or biological (concrete) sciences. An intelligent, healthy, well-developed and mature Se type is an aesthete who cares very much about the quality of their meal, going to art museums, and/or the finer points of athleticism or science.

An immature (read: teenaged!) or less intelligent or less educated Se type is more ...base. They live for the thrill. The thrill of anything. Very cheap thrills. As a teenager I wanted an enormous number of experiences, no matter if beautiful or terrible, I took what I see now as an adult as ridiculous risks in order to "see the real world." I really wanted ALL of reality, I resented the idea of being sheltered from experience and people who were sheltered.

Yes, I know some dumb SPs who are easily led by any sensation. But if you ascribe this condition to ANY and ALL SP types, you are sadly mistaken. There are dumb people in all types. 



> Introverted feelers will be a bit more sophisticated, to the point of appearing a bit snobby to some. For instance, I would say that France is an Fi-dominant country that appears very snobby to an ESTJ country like the US.


Errr...France is either ENFP or ESFP. 

Same with Russia and many of the Baltic countries, like Croatia, for some reason.

Fi gives people a refinement of deep feeling; of intense preferences for what is beautiful and ugly (to them), what is right and wrong. It makes people passionate, opinionated, and self-aware. Fi people are usually reflective about humanity and relationships.

But what you're describing is Fi combined with some sensing function...I know an ISTJ who is snobby in his own way, about wine and clothes, because of his Si/Fi...however, he's very brand conscious and price conscious, and to an Fi/Se type like me, his brand consciousness and monetary awareness is totally an absurd thing to build his snobbishness on...obviously snobbishness should be built on quality and originality!

You're discussing using Fi very closely in tandem with either Se or Si. 

Fi by itself doesn't make people "snobby." It makes them deeply morally convicted, aware of their own emotional states, and reflective about people, relationships, and ethics. It can make a person aware of aesthetics, but aesthetics as it moves them...personally.

You really sound like you're mixing your Fi all up in your Si. I'm telling you, bro.


----------



## Thalassa

amnorvend said:


> I think the disconnect is that Jung is talking more about a person who uses Se as their superior function than Se itself. A person who could use Se and only Se would go around experiencing new things simply for the sake of experiencing new things without regard to whether it's a good idea. In fact, this is what many undeveloped extraverted sensates do.
> 
> Now, you add in a well-developed auxiliary and tertiary judging function, and you get a person with refined tastes, but who is constantly trying new things and changing their tastes.
> 
> Introverted feelers will be a bit more sophisticated, to the point of appearing a bit snobby to some. For instance, I would say that France is an Fi-dominant country that appears very snobby to an ESTJ country like the US.



Removes deeply Se/Fi motivated comment, lest I get into trouble.


----------



## Zero11

amnorvend said:


> Not really. Se will only tell you that something exists. To determine if it's good, you need a judging function (thinking or feeling). Feelers will eat high-class food without regard to the cost. Thinkers will eat Ramen every day because it's cheap and practical.


I´m a Thinker with introverted Feeling as a Function roud: you just mixed up Cognitive Functions with the MBTI surface.


----------



## jessaywhat

Ne: (from my point of view) 

Day to day things aren't what matters as much. I need to have freedom. Why work towards a career at such a young age when I haven't even finished exploring my interests? There's a whole world out there that I want to see. I need to be in an environment where my ideas can come and go and be respected instead of laughed at. I'll get a quick flash of an amazing picture in my head that came somewhere from a memory, or maybe many memories and i'll take that and run with it. People don't realize that the ideas that I bounce around everyday all come down to the many passionate worlds I want to feel and bring to life. 

It really hurts when people think I have no substance. I feel like they're not seeing my full potential when i talk because I just get so excited and jump straight past the details. I can understand how that might seem insincere though. I don't like commitments because my mind changes daily, but I am more than willing to commit to things i'm passionate about... until i change my mind again. What's the point of living life if it's not fun and your doing the same thing day after day? I can't even imagine that. I am driven by the exotic and taboo. Spicy foods, Different countries, hidden meanings. As long as I can get the general idea i don't care if I know the full scope. 

I don't want to miss out on anything. That even includes gossip, although I usually don't feel the need to take sides. I'm kind of bad at keeping secrets for that reason. I will sometimes purposely contradict my own opinion so that I can understand the other point of view better. I started smoking because I hate people that smoke and I didn't feel I had the experience to justify my opinion just yet. Everyday I realize something new and when i do I have to tell everyone and those realizations usually unpurposefully come out as cliches. When bad things happen I try to laugh them off. You can't take life too seriously anyway. I feel bad for people who always curb their enthusiasm or are afraid act weird or different, but i'm kind of happy being a rare species of people. At my worst I just get really anxious. At my worst I feel like I'm on a rollercoaster driven by my own imagination, and there's no stopping it. All my emotions are heightened and i lose track of my senses. I can become paranoid and envision really horrible things when i'm scared. it's not fun, but just like i imagined my way into it i imagine away to get out of it.


----------



## Spades

jessaywhat said:


> Ne: (from my point of view)


Looks like Ne-Fi or Se-Fi.
ExFP's, help me out! ^_^

Oh also, are you a Type 7 perchance?


----------



## jessaywhat

i'm not sure about my eneagram type because i always change my mind. i'm thinking 6 or 7. I rarely doubt i'm Se because one of my best friends is a Se dom. i've noticed a lot of differences. her imagination is tangible and usually if she gets a good idea it's because she related it to something she saw or remembered that day. she wont spend too much time trying to chase after it like me. and she doesn't get paranoid or caught in her head like i can. she'll just have a bad day and move on. Lucky her 

i'm pretty sure i am ENFP


----------



## amnorvend

fourtines said:


> NOOOO....intelligent, healthy, educated Se types have a wonderful taste for a good meal, a fine wine, beautiful landscapes, striking art, high fashion, the best of foreign and independent film, and/or underground music. Or this same person could be a great writer or a historian or scientist interested in the earth or biological (concrete) sciences. An intelligent, healthy, well-developed and mature Se type is an aesthete who cares very much about the quality of their meal, going to art museums, and/or the finer points of athleticism or science.


An ESFP certainly will be like that, but not an ESTP who will tend to rely on their tertiary Fe more. Fe tends to be a bit more... kitschy.



> An immature (read: teenaged!) or less intelligent or less educated Se type is more ...base. They live for the thrill. The thrill of anything. Very cheap thrills. As a teenager I wanted an enormous number of experiences, no matter if beautiful or terrible, I took what I see now as an adult as ridiculous risks in order to "see the real world." I really wanted ALL of reality, I resented the idea of being sheltered from experience and people who were sheltered.
> 
> Yes, I know some dumb SPs who are easily led by any sensation. But if you ascribe this condition to ANY and ALL SP types, you are sadly mistaken. There are dumb people in all types.


Perhaps I wasn't clear in my previous post, but I'm pretty sure I said this in different words. 



> of intense preferences for what is beautiful and ugly (to them), what is right and wrong.


Wouldn't you agree that every judging function does this though? The constitution is beautiful and good to an extraverted thinker. Quicksort (an algorithm) is beautiful and good to an introverted thinker. Martin Luther King Jr is beautiful and good to an extraverted feeler. Mother Theresa is beautiful and good to an introverted feeler.



> It makes people passionate, opinionated, and self-aware.


Agreed.



> Fi people are usually reflective about humanity and relationships.


I disagree. Fi is all about celebrating differences and embracing diversity. Usually, "bigger" concepts (like humanity) or relationships is a hint that someone is using an extraverted function.



> But what you're describing is Fi combined with some sensing function...I know an ISTJ who is snobby in his own way, about wine and clothes, because of his Si/Fi...however, he's very brand conscious and price conscious, and to an Fi/Se type like me, his brand consciousness and monetary awareness is totally an absurd thing to build his snobbishness on...obviously snobbishness should be built on quality and originality!
> 
> You're discussing using Fi very closely in tandem with either Se or Si.
> 
> Fi by itself doesn't make people "snobby." It makes them deeply morally convicted, aware of their own emotional states, and reflective about people, relationships, and ethics. It can make a person aware of aesthetics, but aesthetics as it moves them...personally.
> 
> You really sound like you're mixing your Fi all up in your Si. I'm telling you, bro.


Pretend someone just told you something you never heard of is good:

Fi/Se - This is good!
Fi/Si - You think that's good? I don't believe you. Let me try it.
Fi/Ne - I bet that would be great!
Fi/Ni - I don't know if that's any good.



fourtines said:


> Removes deeply Se/Fi motivated comment, lest I get into trouble.


I'm a big boy. I can take it.


----------



## Abraxas

Ne: Stasis and predictability is awful, chaos and improvisation is bliss. Push the envelope as far as it goes for the sake of innovation. I have to be first, original, unique, special, I cannot be copied. I will walk away from a project if it isn't impressive. It must be impressive, creative, and new. I don't even care how useful it is, or how practical, or what it's function is, or what I'm talking about. As long as it is distinguished and it distinguishes me, then I'm probably interested. I am the tip of the spear, I am the shock trooper for my imagination. My bullets are made of dreams and ideas. I slay the standards of society with my ingenuity. Everything I do is poetry. I think in verse and riddles are my native language. I have to decode my brain for other people to grasp at the million tangents spiraling the drain at all times, slipping away into oblivion to be forever lost, but I shed no tears for those wasted opportunities, because I can see an opportunity in anything merely by my wanting to see one.

I don't mind hard work, but I'll drop a project on a dime if a better idea comes to mind. I have no loyalty or dedication to anything once it no longer holds my interest. I need my secondary function for that. Ne won't let me tie myself down to anything. It just wants to dance and revel in the glory of conceptualization and design, mixing and joining things, people, situations, events, ideas, etc - until infinity gives birth to infinity again, and again and again, a variation of a variation forever.

Oh, and humor is freedom. Comedy is the medicine for ignorance and depression, laughter is the key that unlocks the power of the human spirit fully. If you can't laugh at something, you have uselessly and pointlessly crippled yourself.

*Madness is the catharsis that leads to Enlightenment.*


----------



## Spades

*Ni *- Constantly re-evaluating your beliefs. Being skeptical of everything because you're probably missing a perspective. The quest to find the deepest possible interpretation of every topic you come across. Expanding your view so that it allows for contradiction, and somehow making sense of all the paradoxes of life. Constantly rearranging views to the most optimal ones. Always on a journey of improvement and refinement. Finding the most useful way to translate your multidimensional perception of data into concrete language.

Seeing nothing at face value.


----------



## L

*Leap of Faith*

Ne- You'll never learn to fly if you don't let yourself go, and try.


----------

